# BC Forged Split Rims - WARNING



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

With the good weather coming up - some may be thinking of new shoes for our cars to enhance its presence?

Just a word of warning - please think carefully before putting on split rim wheels onto your cars.

I run BC Forged HB29's and didn't really have an issue until I upped the power a touch. All started when I had a very mild clunking sound coming from the back. Everything was checked and no fault could be found mechanically. JM Imports then checked my nearside rear wheel and the barrel was coming loose from half the wheel!!! Further investigation revealed that the bolts had bent/elongated and could not be removed to be repaired. Wheels were not in warranty - but I still took this up with BC and pretty much got no where. Wheels had never been split for refurbishment etc - so as they had left the BC production line in Taiwan.

I got told various stories and convinced that it could be a number of things that could cause this. I love the look of these wheels, so got talked into buying another replacement wheel direct from the manufacturer. Wheel was installed and has been good ever since.

After a couple of track days, I was due a tyre change. My local tyre shop removed my front nearside wheels and stood staring at the inside. Approx 16 of the 32ish bolts that hold the 2 pieces together were missing!!!!!!!! Its a miracle that this wheels didn't just outright fail!!! Again - BC don't want to know! I spoke with an authorised BC retailer and ordered myself 50 BC bolts along with torque specs. I have since then installed new bolts, torqued to spec with a dab of locktite. All seems to be ok for the moment - but I will never drag or track my car with these wheels again. I am checking them regularly and will be keeping them in the garage for 'show purposes' only.

The all new Rays G25 Edge wheels in custom offsets have been on order since December and are due to be with me in April. 

Just thought I'd warning fellow owners who may be looking to part with their money over the coming few months - stick with 1 piece proven wheels.

:thumbsup:


----------



## The animal (Jan 15, 2015)

Was thinking of getting them but will certainly stay away from them. Will now go with Rays or ADVs

Obviously the bolts weren't high spec enough.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

The animal said:


> Was thinking of getting them but will certainly stay away from them. Will now go with Rays or ADVs
> 
> Obviously the bolts weren't high spec enough.


ADV's have had a fair few horror stories themselves to be honest.

I would go with RAYS. :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that,

Safety first

You will like the rays


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Rays all day, everyday  They make the OEM wheels, and the lighter forged offerings are cool. 

Shame about the BCforged, guess the weight and heat eventually started to expand the bolts too much. Probably better to check them every so often., but like you say, better for show and keep a dedicated set for the track.

Which offsets did you go for Rocky? 12j rear? I was/am thinking of another set


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

My Forgelines are fine after a few trackdays and drag meetings


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> My Forgelines are fine after a few trackdays and drag meetings


Forgeline provide alloys for 2000+whp builds at underground racing, id trust them also.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

kindai said:


> Forgeline provide alloys for 2000+whp builds at underground racing, id trust them also.


$2000+ per wheel they should be fine !!!


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

dudersvr said:


> $2000+ per wheel they should be fine !!!



Didn't say they were cheap


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

kindai said:


> Didn't say they were cheap


Im just about to split them and get the rims coated


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

A very good warning post for people running similar or the same wheels but don't tarnish all BC Forged wheels with the same brush. From what I've been told Rocky's issues were down to his power and the fact he doesn't have exposed bolts. After hearing of Rocky's issues and the fact I also have BC Forged wheels I decided to get ACS to check all my split rim bolts when it was in for a service, thankfully all were okay but after discussing Rocky's issue with Alan he believed that this kind of issue shouldn't happen to wheels that have exposed bolts, I'm not technical but can only assume this is because there's a nut and bolt on both sides of the wheel?


----------



## The animal (Jan 15, 2015)

your probably spot on because that design is a split rim with a stud so inherently not as good for high power and high loads


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

My mate run BBS split rims on his 911 at over 1000hp and it does loads of track work on sticky tyres, the rims are held together with m6 bolts on the outside, these are only torqued to 14 ft lbs and we have never had a bolt come undone, we have split them multiple times and always use lock tight when reassembling.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

billythefish said:


> A very good warning post for people running similar or the same wheels but don't tarnish all BC Forged wheels with the same brush. From what I've been told Rocky's issues were down to his power and the fact he doesn't have exposed bolts. After hearing of Rocky's issues and the fact I also have BC Forged wheels I decided to get ACS to check all my split rim bolts when it was in for a service, thankfully all were okay but after discussing Rocky's issue with Alan he believed that this kind of issue shouldn't happen to wheels that have exposed bolts, I'm not technical but can only assume this is because there's a nut and bolt on both sides of the wheel?


Probably right in some respects. But if the bolts are not able to stand heat cycles, they shouldn't be used - irrespective of if they are exposed or not.

Bottom line is that I would never give my money to a manufacturer who doesn't stand by their products again.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Yeah absolutely mate, the fact that BC Forged don't recognise there's clearly an issue with their wheels is unforgivable, I just didn't want everyone thinking that if they're running the same manufacturers wheels (like me) they'll also have the same issue. As you know, once I found out about yours I was continually worrying about them until ACS checked them all over and gave me the piece of mind around my particular wheel setup.


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

billythefish said:


> Yeah absolutely mate, the fact that BC Forged don't recognise there's clearly an issue with their wheels is unforgivable, I just didn't want everyone thinking that if they're running the same manufacturers wheels (like me) they'll also have the same issue. As you know, once I found out about yours I was continually worrying about them until ACS checked them all over and gave me the piece of mind around my particular wheel setup.


I've been secretly loosening one bolt at a time every time I see you Kyle:thumbsup:


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

[/QUOTE]I've been secretly loosening one bolt at a time every time I see you Kyle







[/QUOTE]

Hahaha you twat!


----------

